# Hemianthus callitrichoides 'Cuba'



## g33tar (Jan 8, 2010)

Well, from my experience I planted hc while I had ferts and co2 going and it was growing very well. Then,I got lazy with diy co2 and it started going downhill. 

I set up pressurized co2 about a week and a half ago and it's beginning to recover nicely. So in my experience co2 is needed unless you're into stringy dwarf tears


----------



## PaulG (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## bgssamson (Mar 16, 2004)

I have a 10g shrimp tank with aquasoil as a substrate NO co2, don't dose excel, don't dose anything except 25% waterchange weekly. HC is growing but SUPER Sloooooooow.... This is my experience.

-Brian


----------



## prestonp (May 11, 2009)

i've had hc in my tank for about a year without co2, it has barely grown. later I had co2 running for 2 months and it definitely showed improvement (pearling + lots of new growth). 

all in all, co2 is recommended, but without it hc will not carpet well.


----------



## FlSHRFun (Jun 26, 2010)

I started growing some HC about 2-3 weeks ago with pressurized CO2, high light, Amazonia Aqua Soil I, and fertilizers.
It's growing very quickly. Much faster than emersed (but riskier).

If you have a very bright source of light, the HC is less likely to grow straight up with long stems between the leaves.
The bright light will keep it growing low and the leaves will be lush and thick.

Growing it submerged is riskier since you're more prone to get an algae bloom, especially in a new aquarium.
Just make sure you have enough HC planted to absorb the excess nutrients.
If you dose excessive nutrients with high light and not enough CO2, your HC will be overrun with algae.


----------



## Aqua'd (Dec 20, 2009)

Mine is growing just fine without CO2. It grows very slowly, and grows up only a little bit (1") but if I trim it down it stays nice and low for a long time.

It will spread very slowly, but yes, it can be grown without CO2


----------

